# Refused to board a bus ahhhhhhhh



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Today was Tatty's check up at the vets.

I waited patiently for the bus Tatty had her collar with name tag on, her harness and a lead and was in my arms.

The bus arrived the driver said "whats that" 

"A pet skunk" I replied. 

"Thats not coming on hear" was the response from the driver.

I was made to feel i right fool but got Tatty to the vets. At least they are very pleased with her progress (see link 'Help my skunk ate painkillers'):lol2:

The return journey was equally as bad as it was the driver who didn't even stop, just went straight by.

I did ring the bus company to voice my opinion of the attitude of the driver and did ask if you have any polices on any other animals other than dogs please let me know I'm all ears.

I am waiting for the bus company to come back to me and will let you know what they say.

Is it a bad thing taking an animal on the bus?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I take various critters on the buss all the time, although, I always have them in carriers. Maybe next time put her in a carrier... And tell the driver that she's a ferret if asked.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^^^ lol!!!!


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Personally i have never taken any animals on the bus.. but i have taken fish on the bus before. and the drivers kick up a fuss over even that... fact is if the animal doesnt cause harm and is with the owner whats the problem?! you know?! bt i have been refused many times because i have paint :whip:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I have taken all sorts on a bus also before - yes usually in a carrier as it tends to be easier other than my dog - how do they expect you to get any where if you dont drive/have a car as taxis are by far worse - I had to beg a taxi driver to take me and my dog once and my dog travels well and was still under anaesthetic coming home from the vets (after hubby's car got broken into outside and we had to wait for the police there and then but had to get the dog home as she was starting to shiver) ridiculous attitdes sometimes - very dependant on bus driver/location/how busy bus is etc as to how they react I have found in the past - thankfully have a car now


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

i would kick up a skunk (he he shameless joke sorry lol) to the bus company, and demand a refund for the taxi there and back!!


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

mwhahahaha im going to get a pet lion and walk on the bus with it and see what they say then lol 

Josh


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they would say you are breaking the terms of your DWA i would imagine.. amongst other things.. lol..

out of interest, what is the buses normal policy on other animals?

N


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I used to buy my dog a ticket, then she could sit next to me as far as I was concerned....


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

Dogs can travel-on the floor-free of charge as long as they behave...thats the only animal i've had experience taking on buses so not sure about the policy on others.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I think it's at the bus drivers discretion! There was a story a little while ago about a couple who weren't allowed on a bus because SHE was wearing a collar and lead!!! Apparenlty endangering the lives of other passengers!?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

would of been sensible to put it in a carrier IMO: victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

glidergirl said:


> I think it's at the bus drivers discretion! There was a story a little while ago about a couple who weren't allowed on a bus because SHE was wearing a collar and lead!!! Apparenlty endangering the lives of other passengers!?



:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

N


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Well most busses wont take snakes in tubs on a bus :S


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I remember reading that in the paper - its was a goth couple in long black coats - made me chuckle!!! I tell you this world is getting ridiculous!!


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> I think it's at the bus drivers discretion! There was a story a little while ago about a couple who weren't allowed on a bus because SHE was wearing a collar and lead!!! Apparenlty endangering the lives of other passengers!?


I read that one too :lol2:


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

animal addict said:


> I remember reading that in the paper - its was a goth couple in long black coats - made me chuckle!!! I tell you this world is getting ridiculous!!


I remember reading that too! Could just imagine the look on the old womens face on the way to collect there pensions, they seem to be on every bus.

Im sure its upto the bus driver tbh, and they all tend to be a bit awkward.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

LMAO @ glidergirl!!!

Surely that would be considered discrimination, though, and the couple could get the bus driver into big trouble???


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> I think it's at the bus drivers discretion! There was a story a little while ago about a couple who weren't allowed on a bus because SHE was wearing a collar and lead!!! Apparenlty endangering the lives of other passengers!?


:lol2: WTF??????? I just had to look that up I thought you were kidding!!!

*"I am a pet, I generally act animal like and I lead a really easy life," she said.*
*"I don't cook or clean and I don't go anywhere without Dani.*

mg:

'I'm a human pet': The Goth teenager whose fiance walks her around on a dog lead | Mail Online


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

To be honest, I hate to come over rude, but it would of been so much sensible if you had used a carrier. Bus drivers are never of the nicest people, always ones to charge the higher fare possible and you expected to carry a skunk onto a bus?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

cuddles said:


> I remember reading that too! Could just imagine the look on the old womens face on the way to collect there pensions, they seem to be on every bus.
> 
> Im sure its upto the bus driver tbh, and they all tend to be a bit awkward.


one of them who was on the dog lead....was a bit of a dog if im honest. but if there going to walk on a chain, then quite rightly people think they might start whipping etc.

paint on a bus is a long time no no...quite obvious really.


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

tbh he should have just charged you a half fare as its no different to a dog ill find out our policy at work tommorow for you

thanks

Paul


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

up here drivers dont let ladys on with children in prams and its been all over the papers one lady with a disapled child could not board as her pram never folded up here dont no if its diffrent any where else but the buses here have a bit for wheel chairs yet they wont let prams use it altho in my eyes if the pram was on first the the wheel chair can wait

to animals dogs are ok they ride free if they behave and av had snakes on the bus as well no problems ad say to op put her in a carrier in future u would not see some one taking a cat on with out a carrier would you : victory:


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

cooljules said:


> one of them who was on the dog lead....was a bit of a dog if im honest. but if there going to walk on a chain, then quite rightly people think they might start whipping etc.
> 
> paint on a bus is a long time no no...quite obvious really.


haha, ive seen some things on buses, but not that... yet


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

But it's her choice and like she said, she's not hurting anybody... I think it is plain wrong for them to have not been allowed on the bus!


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> up here drivers dont let ladys on with children in prams and its been all over the papers one lady with a disapled child could not board as her pram never folded up here dont no if its diffrent any where else but the buses here have a bit for wheel chairs yet they wont let prams use it altho in my eyes if the pram was on first the the wheel chair can wait
> 
> to animals dogs are ok they ride free if they behave and av had snakes on the bus as well no problems ad say to op put her in a carrier in future u would not see some one taking a cat on with out a carrier would you : victory:


Living in single-parent-dole-scrounging-land, I have to say that some of them are a pain in the arse that get on buses with prams, I remember once when one tried to get on the bus while there was another 3 on, and wouldnt get off the bus until the driver let her. Even though the buses were only every 10 mintutes.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

am I the only one thats not surprised they didnt let you on with a skunk lol, not everyone likes animals as much as us, and the only thing alot of people know about skunks is they "stink"


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

memzy emma said:


> Today was Tatty's check up at the vets.
> 
> I waited patiently for the bus Tatty had her collar with name tag on, her harness and a lead and was in my arms.
> 
> ...


You should have just blagged him.I bet when he said 'whats that' he in fact meant what breed of dog is that.You should have said it a skunkingese.It a new toy dog breed that resembles a skunk in coat pattern:lol2: .


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

what a tool, god how annoying is that esp waiting all that time!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

SiUK said:


> am I the only one thats not surprised they didnt let you on with a skunk lol, not everyone likes animals as much as us, and the only thing alot of people know about skunks is they "stink"


nope i agree..

ferrets in a cage yeah not on a lead...


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

have to agree too, we live in a world full of people with different allergies


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

SiUK said:


> am I the only one thats not surprised they didnt let you on with a skunk lol, not everyone likes animals as much as us, and the only thing alot of people know about skunks is they "stink"


 
I agree with you, as well... If she had been in a carrier, that would have been a completely different story, but she wasn't. People fear what they don't understand AND it can put undue stress on said animal being in a strange environment... So a skunk could very well spray out of fear on a bus. But if it was in a carrier with something of its own, it would more likely be calmer. I don't take small critters (and yes, a skunk would be considered small) on a bus without a carrier, no matter how tame they may be.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

as sone one who lives with a bus driver. Just ignore them, they are a bunch of racist, grumpy old tossers lol. (well a lot of them are, some are alright).

But yeah, as far as i'm aware only animals allowed are guide dogs.

Round here few bus drivers will stop without a fuss for anyone more tanned than the whitest person you've ever met


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Tatty is descented and has for the past 2 1/2 years traveled on buses,cars, trains without any fuss what so ever. The bus company's policy is to charge for all dogs except guide dogs. 

No other animals are mentioned.

This is being checked out for me and even if people have allergies what difference will it make if she is in a carrier?

Non to my relatives that are allergic to her, she still has to go to the vets. 

When she is put in a carrier that is when she gets frustrated and angry, this is the time that she will mess on the buss, this is most unpleasant for all concerned. 

I will be having driving lessons so this will become an incident of the past soon (I hope)

Next time I might say that she is a Norwegian snow kitten its off one of the American sites :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

have to say i agree with the carrier thing.. my lot hate them.. spend the whole time trying to dig back out and getting upset..

(which is not what tatty needs with her condition either..)

mine are always carried in hand, and not boxed in the car/van unless there is a very good reason (like having something like primates onboard)

its just that its something different.. people with dog allergies could react if someone carried a yorkie on in their arms.. but a yorkie is recognisable as a dog, and so people are used to it enough to not make a fuss..

if your animal is under control and secure (in this case on much the same as a dog would be, a leash and harness) then why the fuss.. you would not see people taking their lab to the vet in a carrier on the bus!!

N


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

memzy emma said:


> Today was Tatty's check up at the vets.
> 
> I waited patiently for the bus Tatty had her collar with name tag on, her harness and a lead and was in my arms.
> 
> ...


i take ichi on the bus all the time she loves it and the bus driver never says anything i think they know better anyway cos i know a few of them from when i was working on the pub doors :lol2:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Nerys said:


> have to say i agree with the carrier thing.. my lot hate them.. spend the whole time trying to dig back out and getting upset..
> 
> (which is not what tatty needs with her condition either..)
> 
> ...


Exactly:bash:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I personally think most animals should be transported in some sort of 'container' irregardless of what form of transport is being used. It helps to assure the animals safety and security, it helps to reduce unwanted attention, and it can help to alleviate any potential phobias members of Joe Public may have. 
Another plus in the use of animal carriers is should anything happen to you personally which may incapacitate you, anybody who is on hand to help can deal with your animal easily should they need too.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

if some one says ooo i think i might be allergic to it i know it might sound mean but i tell them to get stuffed because im allergic to her and just deal with it and people say why do you keep a pet that your allergic too and i just say if you have to ask that question youv never known love :flrt:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

I would think there is far more people with food allergies than skunk allergies and i often see people sitting on buses eating food. With bad food allergies you dont even need to be eating the food yourself just sitting near someone who is.
I think the bus driver was just being mean.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

I'm sorry but I can not empathise with you as you should have used a carrier.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

why should we be forced to cage are pets when we go on the bus you dont see small dogs being caged so why should my skunk she loves to sit over my shoulder and look out the window


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> why should we be forced to cage are pets when we go on the bus you dont see small dogs being caged so why should my skunk she loves to sit over my shoulder and look out the window


Perhaps all small animals should be?


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> why should we be forced to cage are pets when we go on the bus you dont see small dogs being caged so why should my skunk she loves to sit over my shoulder and look out the window


 
Snap. At times it has really helped Tatty to feel alive again. She loves being out in the open with the public. No body bats an eyelid when their are small dogs sitting on the seats. She is always in my arms where i have full control of her.

She punishes everyone by messing in her pet carrier and only used it as a portable loo. Who can say the same about dogs and dog owners :bash: they go anywhere and it isn't always picked up:whip:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

stucoady said:


> Perhaps all small animals should be?


 
Are small dogs to be included in this? I can see that really happing:lol2:


----------



## waras (Sep 12, 2007)

To be honest I can understand some drivers not being keen to take animals on board, for a few reasons..

They don't know if the animals is friendly (whether it's a dog/cat/mouse) how can they know that it won't take a dislike to one of their passengers?

Allergies. Some peoples alergies are severe. My partner was SO allergic to female cats, if I went around them and saw him without changing my clothes and having a shower, he couldn't see or breathe properly for a few days.

Escapees. Worst nightmare for a bus full of passengers

Fleas. How does the bus driver or anyone on the bus know that the animal doesn't have fleas? 

etc etc.

I live in the middle of nowhere with no car, so I can completely understand your frustration. I normaly just phone for a taxi and state that there is an animal on board. It is the taxi operators job to inform the driver that an animal will be on board, if the next person on their list doesnt want to transport the animal they will find someone who will. 

Please don't shoot me :lol2: just trying to show both sides of it xx


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> why should we be forced to cage are pets when we go on the bus you dont see small dogs being caged so why should my skunk she loves to sit over my shoulder and look out the window


you cant even see why it would be better to use a carrier????? honestly just because you love animals (as everyone here does) it doesnt mean that the general public do its a very naive opinion to say that. A skunk isnt as socially acceptable or domesticated as a dog is, that should be obvious, not having a go but as a skunk keeper yourself you should be able to see that.: victory:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i just say let us bloody get on with it we know what we are doing which is more than can be said for the thing on the bus that wont stop yapping the whole trip but nobody cares about that they will just pick on us because we are different and stupid people all ways bully and destroy things they don't understand :bash:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

waras said:


> To be honest I can understand some drivers not being keen to take animals on board, for a few reasons..
> 
> They don't know if the animals is friendly (whether it's a dog/cat/mouse) how can they know that it won't take a dislike to one of their passengers?
> 
> ...


Totally understand. Wouldn't shoot anybody far too soft:lol2:
The last time she had to go in a taxi she was in a carrier and i had to put her in the boot. This is why i don't like using them anymore.

To top that she did manage to escaped from the carrier so was running round the boot of the taxi. Not good:bash:.

As for fleas what about people with head lice, same thing. 

Being asthmatic standing at the bus stop waiting to try to get in a bus can be hard for me. Life is life and hopefully the bus company will come back to me so i know for definite which way they would prefer skunks to be transported:2thumb:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

On the flip side of this story on the same day i had some work men stop and talk to me about skunks after seeing me at the bus stop. Another bus driver who had stopped at my stop had to come over and say hello to her. 

Yes i know their nothing as quire as folk (me included ) but it is a free country and she is always better behaved than the majority of the dogs that we encounter. 

Oh and i have been known to take ferrets on the bus on leads too. I suppose thats wrong too. I know don't have any other animals apart from tatty and the kids. Sorry:lol2:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

im so glad tatty is doing soo well what an amazing turn around 
hugs to tatty


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

what is it with skunks and messing in there carriers i think they think we just carry it around for there convenience so they can poop in private:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

To be honest i'm not suprised they didn't let Tatty on. The only animals they HAVE to let on the bus are guide dogs. Even normal dogs are at the drivers discretion. They don't have to let them on. Many a time i've been refused onto a bus with my whippet x due to the driver not liking dogs.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree with Si Uk, this is a SKUNK we are talking about, not a dog, dogs have been domestic pets for thousands of years, how often do you see someone walking a skunk on a harness over the park? lol

I would be concerned about a passenger getting on a bus that I am on with a skunk, and I am an animal lover, how is the bus driver supposed to know she is descented? I bet half of them wouldn't even know what it means let alone be able to tell from looking at her.

I think it's funny how we "reptile folk" moan about not being accepted by the general public for our love of all things weird and wonderful but we expect to get on a bus with a skunk on a harness or go for a walk with a 20ft burm in our arms :lol2:

I saw someone post on a ferret forum I use about waking her ferrets on a harness on some waste land that has a sign saying NO DOGS, an old lady came out and had a moan about it.
Can you imagine how this old lady would of gone on if she was having to share her bus seat with a skunk :whistling2:


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

memzy emma said:


> On the flip side of this story on the same day i had some work men stop and talk to me about skunks after seeing me at the bus stop. Another bus driver who had stopped at my stop had to come over and say hello to her.
> 
> Yes i know their nothing as quire as folk (me included ) but it is a free country and she is always better behaved than the majority of the dogs that we encounter.
> 
> Oh and i have been known to take ferrets on the bus on leads too. I suppose thats wrong too. I know don't have any other animals apart from tatty and the kids. Sorry:lol2:


It's a free country? Freedom comes with a price i.e. being respectful for other human beings. It is not a right to be able to do what you want. I keep rabbits but I would never take them on to a bus without a case as they would be all over the place invading other people's spaces. Perhaps it's more of an issue with you wanting to show your animal off and be noticed?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

stucoady said:


> Perhaps it's more of an issue with you wanting to show your animal off and be noticed?



Charming...pretty sure the 'issue' was getting Tatty safely to the vets for her check up as she has been really sick............and not distressing her further by caging her....better a well behaved skunk on the bus than a distressed skunk in a poopy cage. 

Hope the bus company come up with a reply soon.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

stucoady said:


> It's a free country? Freedom comes with a price i.e. being respectful for other human beings. It is not a right to be able to do what you want. I keep rabbits but I would never take them on to a bus without a case as they would be all over the place invading other people's spaces. Perhaps it's more of an issue with you wanting to show your animal off and be noticed?



With respect, I don't get the impression Emma wants to show off with Tatty.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

stucoady said:


> It's a free country? Freedom comes with a price i.e. being respectful for other human beings. It is not a right to be able to do what you want. I keep rabbits but I would never take them on to a bus without a case as they would be all over the place invading other people's spaces. Perhaps it's more of an issue with you wanting to show your animal off and be noticed?


1.being respectful to others? no offence but over fifty percent of the population leave dog poop for us to drag home on our shoes is that respectful? 
2.you wouldnt take you rabbits on the bus cos they would be all over the place but skunks are quiet happy to sit quietly on a lap and enjoy the ride
3.so we cant take our pets out the house anymore without being accused of showing them off? what about the animal mine loves her walks it helps keep her healthy and mind active and she also really enjoys a ride in a taxi or bus. dose that mean the people with small dogs are only showing them off when they take them out?


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

we used to have tons of problems getting on buses with the ferrets, we eventually went to the bus company and asked if they have a specific rule about other pets. we were told no and that if the animal is secure on a lead or in a carrier the driver can't refuse you. we got a letter to the effect sent to us and took it with us when we had the little ones out and about. we were told to write down the drivers number and any issues they had and report back to the bus company and they would put them straight.
so glad i have a car now


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Faith said:


> Well most busses wont take snakes in tubs on a bus :S


Funny enough I have never had trouble with that - even moving multiple snakes and a tegu on buses and trains. Possibly because our travelling tubs either fit into a large duffel bag or a set of backpacks... so the boxes and their contents are not on show!

Never had a problem taking Jonesy, our cat, either - and he's not the best at travelling, he spends the entire trip telling everyone about it... however, he's always in a carrier.

As long as the animal in question is contained and prevented from escaping the grip of its owner in some way (carrier, lead, box, whatever) I don't see why the animal can't be brought on the bus. I'd personally rather have one misbehaving ferret or skunk than the little human brats who kick the seats or scream up a dickens - not all kids, just the shrieklings that have not been taught manners.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I personally think most animals should be transported in some sort of 'container' iregardless of what form of transport is being used. It helps to assure the animals safety and security, it helps to reduce unwanted attention, and it can help to alleviate any potential phobias members of Joe Public may have.
> Another plus in the use of animal carriers is should anything happen to you personally which may incapacitate you, anybody who is on hand to help can deal with your animal easily should they need too.


I think that sums it well : victory:


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sure it's already been said several times that the skunk in question would make a terrible smelly mess if it was in a container.
Doesn't sound like it feels very safe or secure to me.

I'm not really overly suprised that the they didn't let you on the bus, i'v been kicked off a bus for less, but i'm not saying it think its right.

I don't see that you could have done much else either. 
Hope it doesn't become a problem too often. I'd much rather they didn't let the creeps who use every corner as an excuse to sit on your lap on the bus than a well behaved skunk who needs to see a vet. :whip:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

stucoady said:


> It's a free country? Freedom comes with a price i.e. being respectful for other human beings. It is not a right to be able to do what you want. I keep rabbits but I would never take them on to a bus without a case as they would be all over the place invading other people's spaces. Perhaps it's more of an issue with you wanting to show your animal off and be noticed?


 

NO NOT AT ALL. My skunk stays only on me and my space. It is the best form of exercise walking her or would you prefer skunks to stay hidden??????:bash:


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

Ive taken my 7ft boa on the bus before, i got a few funny looks but it was only a 5 minute journey (he was in a very big pillow case, not spraweled over me)


----------

